# GTX 1060 with Intel DH61WW?



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can I use a GTX 1060 (ASUS GTX 1060 6GB ROG STRIX OC  or ASUS GTX 1060 6GB Dual-fan OC) with a Intel DH61WW motherboard? Will it fit in my Zebronics Reaper case? Will my Intel i5-3330 3GHz processor become a bottleneck? I currently have a GTX 650 which can't handle 1080p resolution of my new monitor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets start by saying a GTX650 should be able to handle 1080p I have a GTX550 that does.
How are you connecting it to the monitor and what monitor are you using?

The GTX1060's dimensions L x W x H 11.73 x 1.57 x 5.28 inches 

Your case looks to be plenty large enough to fit the card.
Your motherboard will hold card as long as you are not using the PCIE x1 slot in which case it may be too close to whatever that card is.

What power supply do you have?
The 1060 will peak draw around 140w so you would want a good quality 550w minimum PSU.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sorry, what I meant by can't handle 1080p is that I get low fps on Dying Light - The Following and some graphical artifacts when playing Dark Souls 3. I am connecting it to my monitor using a VGA cable. My monitor is a Samsung LS22F355FHWXXL. I actually don't know exactly which PSU I have, I can only find that out when I remove the side panel of my cabinet or if I find the box. It was assembled by a PC shop guy and I didn't pay much attention when he was assembling it, I would guess it's somewhere between 450w to 550w. I will let you know in a few hours about the PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For Dying Light you are currently just below the minimum GPU requirements(GTX 560) and close on the CPU, the 1060 will be a improvement making the CPU the low point, but workable.
I would also want at least 8gig of system ram.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

SJ281993 said:


> I am connecting it to my monitor using a VGA cable. My monitor is a Samsung LS22F355FHWXXL.


I'd switch to an HDMI cable, VGA/D-Sub cables are _very_ variable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That Monitor appears to only have a D-sub?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I see it as as 1x D-Sub + 1x HDMI:



> Interface
> 
> Wireless Display
> 
> ...


54.6cm (21.5) Full HD Monitor with Super Slim Design | Samsung India


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Found the box of the PSU. It's a Zebronics ZEB-500W .










Is this PSU enough for a GTX 1060?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

And regarding the monitor, my current GTX 650 has only one HDMI port and I using it to connect to my television which I use to watch movies and tv shows.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Currently I can only afford a new GPU, I can't afford to upgrade my PSU too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd start with a decent quality power supply first.


----------



## softwaremaniac (Jun 18, 2017)

Get an 80+ certified PSU of at least 550W.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Never heard of that PSU brand, no idea which CN OEM builds fthem but the Amps given make it look like a ~16 year old design, unsuited for modern PCs; the 5V looks too high and _12V is too low, especially for the claimed 500W_.

Also it only has a single 6-pin GPU connector (probably for safety reasons, it could easily blow if asked to deliver ~150W for a GPU). I would rate it as a poor 300W compared to modern, quality 500W supplies.

Replace it _before_ upgrading your GPU.

Have you tested your monitor with the TV HDMI cable yet?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520 BRONZE, will this PSU work for me? Or you can suggest me another PSU which is around 63$ from Amazon.in or Amazon.com


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

There is even a 620W version of that same PSU for the same price.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Either of those Seasonic units would be fine, back when they were released (~2010) they were amongst the very best.

EDIT: there are still new versions around if they'll ship to IN: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00390P1NO/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone :smile:. I am buying this GPU ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 AMP Edition because of budget issues. I am going to get both the PSU and GPU from USA, one of my relatives is going to bring it from there.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That card should be an easy fit in most PC cases, however it does only have 1x HDMI, you'd also need to find a good adapter/cable from DVI-I _or_ Display Port to HDMI to drive both your monitor and TV.

Did you test your monitor on HDMI yet?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

satrow said:


> That card should be an easy fit in most PC cases, however it does only have 1x HDMI, you'd also need to find a good adapter/cable from DVI-I _or_ Display Port to HDMI to drive both your monitor and TV.
> 
> Did you test your monitor on HDMI yet?


Yes. I tried it with the HDMI just now, I still get 20 to 28 fps on Dying Light just like before, maybe there is some other bottleneck on my pc. I will find a good VGA to HDMI adapter with audio port and use the VGA cable to connect my PC to my TV when I get the new GPU. I will let you know if I need any more help.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

So there was no visual improvement or reduction in the artifacts mentioned earlier?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry I was out of town for few days and couldn't reply, it's the same with the VGA or HDMI. I didn't notice any differences between the two, even if there was some difference it was barely noticeable.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay, no worries - it was worth a try for a temp. improvement until the upgrade.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay. I am getting the GPU from USA but I am not sure if that relative of mine is going to be able to bring the PSU, as it is heavier and bigger than the GPU. I wanted to know if this PSU (Corsair VS550) is safe and reliable, the price of this PSU is similar to that Seasonic PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the VS is poor quality unit> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/4hhald/stop_recommending_the_corsair_vsseries_psus/


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> No the VS is poor quality unit> https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/4hhald/stop_recommending_the_corsair_vsseries_psus/


Can you suggest a reliable PSU under 4000₹/62$ ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not considering shipping and all.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe from Amazon.in? This Thermaltake TR2 Series 500 W? Maybe I can go till 4500₹ to 5000₹ if I don't have any other choice.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The TR2 is about the same as the VS that price range unfortunately put at the same quality units the standout may be the Antec Neo 550w > https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...m_re=Antec_NE550M_550W-_-17-371-102-_-Product


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The TR2 is about the same as the VS that price range unfortunately put at the same quality units the standout may be the Antec Neo 550w > https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...m_re=Antec_NE550M_550W-_-17-371-102-_-Product


Well, if I buy from newegg I would have to pay customs. Now I am more confused than before about which one to go for.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't tell you if there would be any duty taxes.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would appreciate it if you check if there is a good psu available on Amazon.in. Can you tell me which PSU brands are reliable? And I found this PSU which is in my budget Antec VP550P 550 Watts PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Antec 620w > https://www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eld-keywords=Antec+620w&rh=i:aps,k:Antec+620w

Seasonic 550W > https://www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=seasonic+550w&rh=i:aps,k:seasonic+550w

Corsair TX 550W > https://www.amazon.in/CORSAIR-TX550...1504359839&sr=8-29&keywords=550w+power+supply


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, those are out of my budget, almost double my budget.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like I won't get any good PSU within 5000 INR online, I will buy from some local shop, I might get it for cheaper there. I have a list of PSU's below, please tell me which are good enough and which aren't good enough.

Antec NE550M 550W

Seasonic S12II 520W

Corsair - CXM 550W

EVGA - BQ 650W

EVGA 500 W1 80+

Antec HCG-520M

Antec VP550P 

Corsair CP-9020098-UK VS 650


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Antec NE550M 550W
Seasonic S12II 520W
EVGA - BQ 650W
Antec HCG-520M

With the Seasonic being my favorite


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Antec NE550M 550W
> Seasonic S12II 520W
> EVGA - BQ 650W
> Antec HCG-520M
> ...


Thanks :smile:. I will let you know what happens and if I need anymore help.


----------

